

Details of Morotola Mobility(Google) patent lawsuit - neurotech1
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/20/motorolas-new-patent-lawsuit-against-apple-the-details/

======
ChuckMcM
So one of the things I've been doing to amuse myself during patent-a-geddon is
looking at the filing/issue dates of the patents in question. This is because
its my assertion that technology 'got ahead' of the patent examiners around
1997 and then didn't catch up until approximately 2005.

These patents were filed between 1998 and 2002 with issue dates in 99,02, and
a couple in 06.

My belief (which clearly isn't shared by a lot of folks) is that during the
late 90's a lot of 'obvious' stuff got patented because the examiners didn't
have the technical chops to know better. And then a lot of that same stuff got
built into systems later because people coding them made the assumption the
stuff was obvious and thus not patentable. And we ended up here in
infringement city.

